# Haddock With A View  (KISS)



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2018)

*Haddock With A View *(KISS)


Mrs Bear brought me some Haddock to make, because she was going to a Church Bingo thingy.
She knows I like to make some sort of Fish any time she’s not around, because she doesn’t eat any fish or seafood.

So I figured I’d go with the "KISS" method.
I just threw a bunch of Butter in a pan & dropped the Haddock Fillets in, and flipped them over a few times until they looked good to me.
They sure carried a lot of water inside, because if you look at the Picture in the Pan, they look to be almost floating, and the only thing I put in the pan was Butter & Fish!!
I didn’t feel like making any Veggies, so I just threw some Pickled Red Beets on the plate along with a glob of my favorite “Tartar sauce”.

I took this into the Living Room, and parked my Butt in my LazyBoy, so I could enjoy the view out my front windows.

The leaf colors are real pretty this time of year.


Thanks for dropping by,

Bear


4 hunks of Haddock Fillets in a Pan with Butter & the water from inside the Haddock:







Bear's Din-Din:






A Little Closer Look:






The View out my Front Windows, from my Recliner:






Slightly different Angle. Beautiful Colors:


----------



## gary s (Nov 8, 2018)

Great looking Meal  I like Fish just about anyway you can fix it.
Love all that color outside.

Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 8, 2018)

It sure looks appetizing bear, simple and tasty. When I was younger and went camping on the lake with friends we'd catch a mess of brookies and wrap them in foil, stuffed with butter, and  toss them into the campfire. They made a great meal. It also paired well with the assortment of Boone's Farm that we brought along. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2018)

Looks good. Haddock is the only fin fish I can get locally. Frozen but good stuff. I have to wonder if some brands get a Phosphate soak before freezing. This would increase the weight and result in all the water in the pan...JJ


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 8, 2018)

I got some frozen haddock a couple weeks ago, I think it was sea- best brand, same thing though lots of water.still looks good bear.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 8, 2018)

Can't really say I have heard of that but it does look good. I like those  colors better than our white snow.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 8, 2018)

Can go wrong with haddock Bear. 

You are living the dream.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 8, 2018)

Looks good to me John.  I truly understand your situation.  Miss Linda always keeps some salmon steaks individually frozen for me too cook up--when she's not home to smell it.
Your fall colors are real nice.  About all we get is yellows.  The only trees around here that differ are the tamaracks.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2018)

gary s said:


> Great looking Meal  I like Fish just about anyway you can fix it.
> Love all that color outside.
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Those pics were from only a week ago, and they're almost all on the ground now. 
Trees are nearly all bare.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> It sure looks appetizing bear, simple and tasty. When I was younger and went camping on the lake with friends we'd catch a mess of brookies and wrap them in foil, stuffed with butter, and  toss them into the campfire. They made a great meal. It also paired well with the assortment of Boone's Farm that we brought along.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Oh Yeah---Nothing like a Native Brookie.
They were so pretty with all their bright spots, I almost hated to keep them, but they tasted sooo Good!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks good. Haddock is the only fin fish I can get locally. Frozen but good stuff. I have to wonder if some brands get a Phosphate soak before freezing. This would increase the weight and result in all the water in the pan...JJ




Thank You Jimmy!!
Yup---I think you're right. I had the same thing with a bag of Whiting, only they were even soggy!
I think I have another bag of these Haddock Fillets. I'll see what it says on the bag, when I see it again.
At least these were still good---Not like the Soggy Whiting fillets.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2018)

smokerjim said:


> I got some frozen haddock a couple weeks ago, I think it was sea- best brand, same thing though lots of water.still looks good bear.




Thank You Jim!!
Like I told JJ, I gotta check the bag to see what's what.
It was Great, but Too much water!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2018)

Winterrider said:


> Can't really say I have heard of that but it does look good. I like those  colors better than our white snow.



LOL---We had our first snow here today, but not enough to stick so far.
Probably is often too cold where you're at for snow?!?!?!
Our Beautiful colors are just about all gone now.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Can go wrong with haddock Bear.
> 
> You are living the dream.




Thank You Atomic!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looks good to me John.  I truly understand your situation.  Miss Linda always keeps some salmon steaks individually frozen for me too cook up--when she's not home to smell it.
> Your fall colors are real nice.  About all we get is yellows.  The only trees around here that differ are the tamaracks.
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
My "Miss Linda" was a cheap date, back in 1968, because she didn't eat Lobster Tail & other Seafoods, but then I introduced her to Prime Rib!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2018)

@BKING! ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 11, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Gary!!
> My "Miss Linda" was a cheap date, back in 1968, because she didn't eat Lobster Tail & other Seafoods, but then I introduced her to Prime Rib!!!
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear



HaHa!!!! you just couldn't leave good enough alone, could you John.  Shoulda quit while you were ahead.  :D
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> HaHa!!!! you just couldn't leave good enough alone, could you John.  Shoulda quit while you were ahead.  :D
> Gary




Exactly---I should have left her continue to consume what was then her favorite restaurant meal----"Breaded Veal Cutlet", which was one of the cheapest meals served, right next to "Hot Roast Beef Sammy with Gravy".

Oh Well----At least I can make my own now, which are much better and they don't cost between $18 and $40 a plate.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2018)

@jaxgatorz ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2018)

@R Blum ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 12, 2018)

Looks great bear I like Haddock also. I've taken up to using your favorite tartar sauce also. Water is weight cost increase per pound get you every time.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great bear I like Haddock also. I've taken up to using your favorite tartar sauce also. Water is weight cost increase per pound get you every time.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
Glad you like that!!
My main reason for using it, is Raw onions make me sick---Only food I can't eat.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

